# A love story



## Jillaroo (Nov 20, 2013)

A couple were Christmas shopping. The shopping centre was packed - as the wife walked through one of the malls she was surprised when she looked around to find that her husband was nowhere to be seen.
She was quite upset because they had a lot to do. She became so worried that she called him on her mobile phone to ask him where he was. In a quiet voice he said, "Do you remember the jewellers we went into about five years
ago where you fell in love with that diamond necklace that we couldn't afford, and I told you that I would get it for you one day?" The wife choked up and started to cry and said, "Yes, I do remember that shop."
He replied, "Well, I'm in the pub next door."


----------



## TICA (Nov 20, 2013)

Good on Jillaroo!!    I'll bet that fellow will have a lump of coal for Christmas!


----------



## Casper (Nov 20, 2013)

_*Guess who'll be getting no lovin', doing his own cooking,cleaning & washing.....:neat:*_


----------



## That Guy (Nov 21, 2013)

Years ago, there was a bar in town called The Office.  (Phone call)  "Hello, dear, I'll be at the office until late . . . "


----------



## Anne (Nov 21, 2013)

They know how to name those bars, don't they??!!   Used to be one up home called, "My Brother's Place".


----------

